# suggestions on a low maintenance bb shooter?



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

hey forum members,

it's been a long time since i posted. i've been making and buying flat band shooters and mostly shooting 3/8 steel the past few years.

i've got a yo slingshot in poly, an A+, a scout, and several home made out of composite decking or naturals. so far i've shot flat bands on all of them. the only tubes i've shot are on the Trumark s-9 and i'm not a big fan.

i haven't been shooting much lately, and want to try something new. since i am a target shooter and not a hunter, i was thinking about a small bb-shooter with tubes. something that is small, where i don't need to spend a lot of time changing tubes/bands and where it's easy to change them out.

i'm thinking something like the simpleshot maxim champ poly with nathan's dankung looped tubes. looks like those just slide right in since they are looped? and i hear tubes last a long time and those tubes look more zippy than the old wrist rocket tubes.

any other thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Definitely I'm a "no tie" fan for fork attachment so consider this reply a very prejudiced one. Byudzai uses a multi hole design on his Flat Cats for slim tubes and is a tube fan big time...I would visit his gallery and profile to PM him on this.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup tubes are awesome i shoot them exclusivly


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Sherman,

Maxim champ Poly is a cool slingshot from Nathan and Ray. I think you can't go wrong with that one. If your focus is on BB you may check Metro Grade Eric also. Aaand... JTslinger has some fresh video content in the topic, you can check at U2B here.

Hope you find your piece, best of luck :wave:

Tremo


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Sherman,

I am a big fan of Metro Grade Goods frames. I really love the Wave attachment method found on the Bactrian. I also really like Metro's Tab&Tap system. My current favorite Metro frame for shooting BBs is the Hydra, either in HDPE or metal (I have one of each). I also really like the Tyton with the worm attachment.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I havn't shot the Hydra from Metro but I have his Ocho Lumbri Tyton frame with a similar attachment to the worm method - works well. Eric will make up any type of attachment you want in the standard non custom stuff. I absolutely love my Tyton frame and have patterned a couple other frames I've made for myself based on it. Anything Metro Grade Goods makes is awesome and great quality.

A+ Slingshots makes his BB shooter which I also really like but I'm a TTF shooter and his is an OTT so it does not get used much now but it is a great little BB shooter as well.

I have several frames from Simple Shot and all are top notch but I can't comment on anything they have for BB's.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I also really like the BB shooter from A+, the only reason I didn't mention it earlier is because I thought the OP wanted a tube shooter.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Tubes could be tied on like any other. Yes it was designed for flats but tubes could also easily be taken advantage of. Wrap n tuk Bam.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Teach said:


> Tubes could be tied on like any other. Yes it was designed for flats but tubes could also easily be taken advantage of. Wrap n tuk Bam.


Very true brotha, very true.

Just because of this thread, I'm going to shoot my A+ BB frame (It's been a few weeks since I've shot it).


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Hey Sherman,
> 
> I am a big fan of Metro Grade Goods frames. I really love the Wave attachment method found on the Bactrian. I also really like Metro's Tab&Tap system. My current favorite Metro frame for shooting BBs is the Hydra, either in HDPE or metal (I have one of each). I also really like the Tyton with the worm attachment.


I am partial to either a frame with the Wave on it (I may be biased on this one cause I came up with it) or a tabbed system like Metro does. I shoot nearly everything with tabs, they seem to last forever that way. So basically either one you can get from Metro which means it is really hard to go wrong. Both styles offer quick change out of tubes, especially if you have a couple tabbed sets made up and ready to go.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Bactrian










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I have either a tabbed Metro frame, the worm attachment 80% Tyton or a tabbed Hexatey on me at all times.

I think the Bactrian is severely under-rated.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't go wrong with any of those JT. I have to say that with tabs and 1632 I am getting maybe 2000 shots or more off before I have any concern about wear. Especially if your not maxing them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I've had that same set of tabbed 1632s on my Carbon Fiber Hexatry and at least put 2000 BBs through it with no wear at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > Tubes could be tied on like any other. Yes it was designed for flats but tubes could also easily be taken advantage of. Wrap n tuk Bam.
> ...


Ahahaha JT you kill me man! I no sooner wrote the above reply and then went up on the roof with my A+ BB Shooter for the same reasons. Is it true? Great minds really do think alike?????? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A small dankung.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the good ideas. I definitely like Bactrian and the Wave attachment system. Looks like Metro has aluminum frames with that available. Just picked up a few BB bandsets from Simpleshot to try out -- they are part of the Labor Day sale.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Mybactrian is polished and wrapped in para cord and has some rubber on the forks.

In fact, if you watch the Bactrian videoMetro has with the cores, I have the finished one.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Sherman, well I don't have all the awesome frames many of these guys do, but I do love bb's. Mostly I just use nice small natties with 10mm straight cut TB blue. I have a small baby powder milk tin which I made into a catchbox. This setup is really cheap and low maintenance.

Enjoy the adventure

Tyrone


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought my first sling last week - the Vesper - for the slightly wider fork gap AND the wave attachment method, AND because it's beautiful. Being new to slingshots, I figured the wave will make me help find the right tube length (tired of snipping and tying new loops while trying different anchor points).

Stupid Canada Post has not updated the tracking since the shipping label was done on Monday. I hope it arrives before it snows. :hmm:

Peppermack's Bactrian looks awesome. Probably have to order that one too. Unfortunately, Montreal winter is closing in too fast. Should have found this forum in April instead...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I love the Bactrian!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

It's good to try new slings. I'm not a fan of .177 bb's though. I just don't get that endorphin rush from nailing a target with them. With the popularity of the knockdown target systems I want to make sure the ammo I shoot will be good for competition as well. Not sure .177 would knock down targets. Having said that, I've seen a lot of the brethren truly enjoying shooting them. As long as your having fun.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> It's good to try new slings. I'm not a fan of .177 bb's though. I just don't get that endorphin rush from nailing a target with them. With the popularity of the knockdown target systems I want to make sure the ammo I shoot will be good for competition as well. Not sure .177 would knock down targets. Having said that, I've seen a lot of the brethren truly enjoying shooting them. As long as your having fun.


I made some knock down targets from soup can lids. I aim for the top of them to get more leverage and I can knock them down.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to try new slings. I'm not a fan of .177 bb's though. I just don't get that endorphin rush from nailing a target with them. With the popularity of the knockdown target systems I want to make sure the ammo I shoot will be good for competition as well. Not sure .177 would knock down targets. Having said that, I've seen a lot of the brethren truly enjoying shooting them. As long as your having fun.
> ...


Pictures?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > CanH8r said:
> ...


Don't have any but it was just a bit of cardboard to stand up a standard soup lid.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I strictly shoot tubes single 1840 with 1/4-3/8 steel ammo for practice and double TBG tapered and 1/2 steel for hunting. I use a WBG "Wasp Be Gone" Warwood Composite/Aluminum Core from Yo Slingshots, thanks Chris it has replaced my milbro permanently lol. Its fitted for both bands and tubes what more could I ask for


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to try new slings. I'm not a fan of .177 bb's though. I just don't get that endorphin rush from nailing a target with them. With the popularity of the knockdown target systems I want to make sure the ammo I shoot will be good for competition as well. Not sure .177 would knock down targets. Having said that, I've seen a lot of the brethren truly enjoying shooting them. As long as your having fun.
> ...


That's just it, I could make modified knockdown targets as you have to shoot .177's, but will they be able to knockdown the competition targets? I'd rather practice and fine tune my shooter and ammo with what I'd be shooting in actual competition. I like the confidence of knowing I have the power to knock down for sure. I've got enough crap going on in my head as it is lol.

Please don't get me wrong I've had a ton of fun using thin elastic to shoot .177's. It's great being to shoot freely without catch boxes or ammo collection. I just rather shoot with a more powerful setup.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > CanH8r said:
> ...


For sure. To each their own.

I shot the speed shoot with bbs and knocked down two cans, I just missed the rest haha


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Hope you find your piece


Now that is a slingshot shooters blessing and benediction right there ! :banana:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


You know your right. Shooting is shooting, as long as your having fun. It all makes you a better shooter. Bb shooters are fun, that's all that matters.


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

I started shooting slingshots 6-8 weeks or so ago and have only shot 3/8 steel. I did buy 12,000 .177 bb's this week (unfortunately, it turns out that my tubes are too strong and my pouches too big (can't feel the ammo in the pouch.) At some point when my wife relaxes about my "new-for-life hobby", I will order appropriate tubes and pouches to go with the smaller ammo. :hmm:

Yes, a 3/8 smack on a can feels nice... I will never be killing/maiming wildlife... I'm sure .177 will work nicely for me (in addition to 3/8) when I have proper tubes and pouches to got with them. To me, it's more the process of shooting a slingshot than anything else. I don't feel that I need to destroy/maim/kill anything.

Non-slingshot shot cardboard and hunted as a youngster. Also, luckily, only needed to shoot at cardboard during my military service.

To echo Metro, "To each their own."

It's not the size of the ammo - it's the process. MHO


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

This post has made me a workaholic crafting my own bb shooter will post pictures soon. I thought bb was 1/4 steel not .177 and as fun that the fun factor has inbeded a idea in my brain.

Thinking of a natural I can make off a abandoned project. Once finished might do a tung oil soak with a super glue finish.

Thanks to this forum for channeling my anger and daily rage into something beautiful for me and others, I am now a peaceful man during the cooler months lol shop open mid Sept to April.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep - now that I've received the bb bandsets from Simple Shot and tried them out I see what people are saying. I really like them a lot and they have a bunch of advantages -- cheap, fun, challenging. But they also don't have the same "emotional" impact hitting a can as something like 3/8 steel or bigger. Still, I have a place for the bb-shooter for sure.

Just re-carved a small manzanita natural to make it work better for bb-bands. It was a bit too small anyway for larger bandsets, at least without a lanyard. It's feeling pretty prefect for the bb-bandset for Nathan.

If anyone wants to check it out -- the Images are in the gallery under "manzanita natural" -- not sure how to post images except for a brand new post.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I use to shoot bands but I switched over to tubes because they 
Last longer


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I second the longevity of tubes is amazing. I buy bulk 2040 and 1842 I usually pick up 40-50 feet for 15$ I can also do 50-50 of each dipped or non-dipped i still prefer non-dipped. Ive only been shooting a rubber powered sling for the better part of a year but I can now hit a nickel from 75ft away anchored aim and 55ft intuitive aiming learned from watching PFShooter's videos on YouTube haha. I now find myself looking at PFS slingshots hopefully crafting one soon.

I started slinging with a shepards sling when I was 5 now at 30 I can hit a moving target from 80 yards with 10oz stone I guess that could be the reason I've adapted to intuitive aiming so fast.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Starting to craft my BB shooter first one out of a abandon project I've roughed it out now all it needs is a lot of sanding a lot hope to have in done by the weekend. Still a bit of a process.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> I strictly shoot tubes single 1840 with 1/4-3/8 steel ammo for practice and double TBG tapered and 1/2 steel for hunting. I use a WBG "Wasp Be Gone" Warwood Composite/Aluminum Core from Yo Slingshots, thanks Chris it has replaced my milbro permanently lol. Its fitted for both bands and tubes what more could I ask for


And your attachment method for the tubes? One of the things I want is quick and easy -- so I like the idea of the quick attachments like the Wave on Metro's Bactrian, the Occularis system of Nathans, and Gopher's Versa system, though I haven't tried any of them yet. I'm not that big on the ball in tube method.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I like to think my tube attachment method is easy but the Bactrian wave attachment looks really easy not to mention I love the design, I really would love to see a all aluminum Pygmy Marmoset I think that's what it's called. I have included photos to see attachment method it's like a matchstick method two hole variation. I shoot strictly OTT this is a poly version of the composite one I have, I use the poly to teach my fiancé don't want fork hits on my nice slingshots she's just learning.

That's basically it trial and error is the only way to find out what you truly want but the Bactrian is a great choice. Hope this information helps.


----------

